# 2 ND taxidermists get deferred sentences



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*2 ND taxidermists get deferred sentences *
The Associated Press - GRAND FORKS, N.D.

Two northeastern North Dakota taxidermists have been given deferred sentences for practicing without the required licenses.

It means their records will be clear if they have no more violations for a year.

Court records show Christopher Hoenke of Grafton paid $250 in fines and court costs in Walsh County for practicing without a taxidermist's license last year. He was sentenced to pay the same amount for not having a license in 2007.

In Pembina County, court records show Justin LeTexier of Cavalier was sentenced to pay $750 in fines and court costs for practicing taxidermy without a license.

Game warden supervisor Paul Freeman says wardens routinely check taxidermists during the winter for proper licensing and recordkeeping.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

By the sounds of, they were lucky...neither were dealing with waterfowl which would have sent this case to the feds.


----------

